# FOR SALE: Nissan Frontier or Xterra Headers 01-04 V6 3.3L SLR



## DarkPantomime (May 12, 2006)

I bought these headers brand new but never got around to installing them. Comes with OEM gaskets from the Nissan dealership brand new and all the bolts required for installation. Great quality headers from the off-roading company Spencer Low Racing. They are for a V6 3.3L and will turn your Frontier or Xterra into a beast! Thanks for looking and happy bidding! Specs from factory: 1/2" thick CNC cut flange, mandrel bent stainless steel tubing 3 into 1 merge for optimum performance and flow. 100% TIG welded construction inside and out. Ceramic coated for long lasting and corrosion free performance. Bolts in place of your OEM exhaust manifold and pre-catalytic converter. Bolts to the flange on the main catalytic converter. Oxygen sensors bolt in place of the OEM pre-catalytic converter. Does not affect the vehicle's ECU. There are 4 oxygen sensors per system. Computer takes the main reading off of the primary catalytic converter in the system.

You can check out a picture and bid on these headers at this EBAY link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=8063976970&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

